# We no neeno' steen'keen' CLAMPS!!



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm officially speechless


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

I know...I know...

I don't _usually_ hold the guard back like that.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

You better watch out, you'll run that right up your :whistling

No doubt, you'll shout! :w00t:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmmm, looks like the first cut was to big and your shaving off a smidge gymnastic style.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I've done that too....
















































but not with no damn girly saw like that! :laughing:

Geez dude...you're even holding it with two hands! :w00t:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

framerman said:


> I've done that too....
> 
> but not with no damn girly saw like that! :laughing:
> 
> Geez dude...you're even holding it with two hands! :w00t:


Damn that is a girly saw.:laughing: Not a West Coaster.:whistling

Warner probably has a green clamp that would help you out.:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

Lemme' guess- you guys use those horribly NON ergonomic, HEAVY, carpal tunnel producing "worm drive" saws..? :w00t:

That Porter Cable 324MAG is definitely the BEST (corded) saw I've ever used in my 26yrs of doing this crap! :thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i have a porter cable left side saw, with mag base, i actually do like it. it took some getting used to but for everyday use, it's fine. for big stuff. the bigfoot worm drive 10" one comes out.


----------



## claymation (Aug 11, 2010)

FarView said:


> :laughing:


And under the picture: "Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!"


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

FarView said:


> :laughing:














If I can get my leg up on my coffee table without hyper extending my groin, I'll give the leg clamp a try 

Can you do that wearing a tight pair of Wranglers without blowing out the crotch? :laughing:


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll have to get another shot with my partner using our cordless broom between my legs to blow the dust away from me...

:laughing:


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey, c'mon he's wearing safety glasses


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Farview,

If you can do that in tight jeans, blindfolded, in an ice storm, with a hungry alligator between your leg's I will be impressed!!


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

...and cutting UP hill- *BOTH* WAYS??


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

FarView said:


> ...and cutting UP hill- *BOTH* WAYS??


Ya, that to! 

Unfortunately, I'm off to work. have good weekend.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Man, you got some blls...at least until it kicks back on ya...


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't see how it kicking back in this position would be any different than if I had both feet on the ground, actually...except maybe I would have less "balance" to recover from it. But my body is still to the "side" of the saw and not directly behind it.

Anyway- I do NOT condone or encourage working like this in any way/shape/form! /disclaimer


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Man, you got some blls...at least until it kicks back on ya...




That saw doesn't have enough "balls" to kick back:laughing:

Probably fits in his purse.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

Ya' think so, eh'??


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh sure, the canadian jokes now!:w00t:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

It wouldn't always have to be kick back that got you.

That china bearing could all the sudden go out, then what. :whistling

I always cut with one hand on the saw, and hold my work piece with the other.

Buy a clamp or two, and quite working unsafe.

Why you got the gaurd held back anyway? 

It looks like your ripping straight on, not angled, so no need for the guard up is there?

One more thing, set that damn saw depth, geez. :laughing: (actually it looks good, just wanted to hear myself say it) :shutup:


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

CCCo. said:


> It wouldn't always have to be kick back that got you.
> 
> That china bearing could all the sudden go out, then what :laughing:


I didn't realize that there were any AMERICAN made power tools anymore. Which one do you recommend??



CCCo. said:


> I always cut with one hand on the saw, and hold my work piece with the other.


My saw has _two_ handles- one for each hand. :laughing:

Holding the saw with two hands allows me to stabilize the saw better, which in turn permits me to make a straighter cut. 

Using a circular saw with ONE hand is UN-SAFE...didn't you know that...? 





CCCo. said:


> Buy a clamp or two, and quite working unsafe.


Yes, Dad. :001_tongue:



CCCo. said:


> Why you got the gaurd held back anyway?


Allows the blade to cut with less restriction from the guard pressing against the material, I guess. BUT I will admit it's not a good habit, I suppose. And no, I don't always cut with the guard held up.

It's also a habit that I've seen MANY carpenters have. I know that I always hold the guard up when cutting out rafter tails, stringers, etc. It's just SO much faster, IMO.



CCCo. said:


> One more thing, set that damn saw depth, geez. :laughing:


Huh? It's set just where I like it: app. 1/8-1/4in deeper than the thickness of the wood I'm cutting. Safer, and less blade friction = easier cutting.

Cutting 1-1/2in thick lumber with the saw blade set FULL depth is UN-SAFE...didn't you know that...? 

---

Ok, saw your edit. I guess you approve of the saw depth afterall...lol


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Just busting your balls, still can't deny its not safe, and really isn't something to come on here and brag about. 

I can't agree with the stabilizing part, ok both hands on the saw, yes you have control of the saw.

BUT, you aren't stabilizing the work piece. :no: 
So it kind of like crapping in one hand, and wishing in the other. :laughing:

You look like a out of balance tripod in the picture.
Hows it feel to do the splits? :blink:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I tell you one other thing, call me dad if you want, but I am younger than you. :laughing:

I bet the next insurance guy, or gal that strolls through CT and see's this, will have to go change their pants. :w00t:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

the single most difficult part of the cut was getting the leg up there!:laughing:


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

CCCo. said:


> Just busting your balls, still can't deny its not safe, and really isn't something to come on here and brag about.
> 
> I can't agree with the stabilizing part, ok both hands on the saw, yes you have control of the saw.
> 
> ...


I've already admitted that i do not condone doing it. I tend to take the "easy way out" when doing things, albeit not always the "safest ways" for many people. 

Now I'm going to ride my Buell 1125CR™ at very "unsafe" speeds (only when there's no other people any where near me of course), and then put away the keys while I drink many a Samuel Adams® Octoberfest (excessive alcohol is unsafe for your liver) and eat much grilled beef (excessive beef consumption is unsafe for your ♥).

Happy Labor Day, everyone!

:thumbsup:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

You are one kick-back away from an unplanned circumcision....:laughing:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, leave the helmet home, too :whistling


:laughing:


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

CCCo. said:


> Yeah, leave the helmet home, too :whistling
> 
> 
> :laughing:



Oh c'mon, dude...

I'd wear my DOT/SNELL approved full face helmet even if it _wasn't_ the law here. :thumbsup:

As well as my riding boots; riding pants; armored riding jacket (yes, even when it's 95deg out); riding gloves, etc.

'Tain't no squid here! :no:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

FarView said:


> 'Tain't


:thumbup:


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

That looks about right.

About 12 years ago I got a job as a "helper/cut man" with a framing crew. 1st day on the job, the boss threw me a 1' 2x4 and said "cut me some shims out of that". Then rushed off. No table, props or clamps. Just me and the worm.

"Sure thing boss" :shutup:

And so began the educational journey/transormation from "Everything you learned in the classroom" TO the school of "Get 'er done" on the job site.

Most "great" framers I've worked with over the years still make me cringe :shutup:

I worked 6 months, non-stop with that crew as the cut guy. The worm became an extension of my hand (and that was with the Skil). The Rigid is my favourite. I was hand cutting rafters last month, forgot my worm @home (don't ask) and the HO offered me his circular. Figured, wth...saves me a trip...it's just for a day. My 1st time cutting with a regular circular, TOTALLY threw me off. Couldn't make 1 accurate cut :laughing:

If I had to make that same cut as you, I'd drop the far end on the floor, pinch the bottom with my feet, start the cut by pulling the guard, once the guard is passed slide the hand down to hold the bottom, rip down, bring the hand back up and cut off by bringing the stock off the floor.

I've found the ankle trick can make the stock slide/pivot. Maybe you have more "dexterous" ankles :laughing:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Those saws a pretty weak. I cut my finger with the 5 1/2 version. The bone bound up the gears and broke. And all I got was a flesh wound. :whistling


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Are those cargo sweat shorts? WTF? Are there any men left on jobsites anymore? Nice backpack too Nancy.


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

MJW said:


> Are those cargo sweat shorts? WTF?


Nope. It's actually a "bathing suit". :thumbup:

I have to wear the lightest weight clothing as possible as I am deathly allergic to heat and humidity...:w00t:





MJW said:


> Nice backpack too Nancy.


Thanks!

Maybe someday you too will be good enough to earn the privilege of wearing a SuspendaVest 2500, Marv. :thumbsup:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

FarView said:


> Maybe someday you too will be good enough to earn the privilege of wearing a SuspendaVest 2500, Marv. :thumbsup:


Whats the point of wearing it, with no bags?


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

CCCo. said:


> Whats the point of wearing it, with no bags?


 Because you don't always _need_ the bags, IMO...so why wear them 100% of the time? Bags weigh you down and make it harder to fit between stud bays, etc.

I have the OL fastener bag as well as their finisher bag. I wear them when I *need *them to work more efficiently, IE: installing drywall, etc. But many times I am able to get away with just a pocket apron around my waist for fasteners. :thumbup:

The vest holds an enormous amount of different tools, and has ample pockets. I do wear a smallish bag on the rear of the vest all the time, which usually houses my tape measure....but it's also a handy little garbage can.

I can hold my cell phone in the vest (very safe and sound, I might add), as well as many clips of gun nails, small notepad, etc. I'm sure there are many threads already devoted to the vest, but I can't recommend it enough! I only wish I got one years ago...

Bags are for old homeless ladies!!

:laughing:


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I read a story of a guy who cut his femoral artery with a circular saw and bled out in minutes. I wondered how someone could do that and after seeing this picture, I now know.

Kowboy


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

FarView said:


> Nope. It's actually a "bathing suit". :thumbup:
> 
> I have to wear the lightest weight clothing as possible as I am deathly allergic to heat and humidity...:w00t:
> 
> ...


I'm open minded....people can do what they want, but they better be ready for me to pick on them and be willing to take it.


----------

